# training my little pup to become a show dog



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Yuki said:


> i want to train my pup and make him into a show dog. its currently 4 weeks old but i will train it later. my questions for future reference are:
> 
> 1. does neutering effect the male dog's coat and health? i have no plans for breeding.
> 
> ...



1. Use the search function, lots of information on neutering and health. IMO the general consensus is wait at least a year if you can so that the dogs joints have time to close etc. As far as coat? I don't think that has anything to do with neutering, more of a diet issue I would imagine and overall health of the dog.

2. You live in India, so I have no idea.

3. I'm sure someone will help with this question.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I can tell you one thing for sure. Show dogs (conformation) cannot be neutered. Spayed or Neutered dogs are disqualified, because the whole purpose of Conformation is to judge breeding stock. You can participate in other events though, like Obedience, Agility. I'm sure the rules are the same in India as well. I would contact the Kennel Club, start researching from there. The dog also needs to be pure-bred and registered.

If you decide to neuter your dog, please wait until he is a year old at least.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yuki said:


> i want to train my pup and make him into a show dog. its currently 4 weeks old but i will train it later. my questions for future reference are:
> 
> 1. does neutering effect the male dog's coat and health? i have no plans for breeding.
> 
> ...


 
Just wondering, what is the point of showing a dog once or twice? Just wondering why you would want to go to a show, but not want to win?

You can not neuter your dog if you plan on showing.

Does your puppy come from show line? Are you purchasing the puppy as a show pup?

Just a little confused of the purpose here.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

my pup is a pure bred (from a show-line) and registration process is going on. it takes a month to register here in india and i have already applied. thanks everyone for answering my questions and helping me understand more about show dogs. 

My reason for joining the competition is simple. i want to let my dog show his skills after training and also want my parents to recognize my dog if it did take part in a competition. pretty selfish thinking i believe but i want my parents to see how much i love goldens and how great they are. taking part in competition once could change their views and i may not have to lose my golden again. i am scared to lose my dog again. i hope that answers the question about "showing a dog once or twice but not care about winning". i didnt get my pup for showing. i just love goldens too much.

the rules for competition are same here i think. i will get in contact with our city's Kennel Club later and get more details.  thanks for the info.

i think i will wait until after the competition (if i take part in it) to neuter my dog. that should be around a year and half from now. thanks for telling me this as i didnt know it before.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Whether or not you can show a neutered dog depends on the competition. There are lots of neutered dog showing in the sport competitions like obedience, agility, hunting trials, dock diving, etc. I don't know about conformation showing but I believe that is restricted to un-neutered dogs.

How is your little pup doing? He's quite young to be away from his mom, by U.S. standards. We wish you and him all the best. btw, what is his name?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

If you know you want to show in obedience, you should start going to some competitions as a spectator. It's very valuable to see how they are run, what the dogs need to know, what disobediences get knocked down and what success looks like. I know what you mean about not having to win. I show my horse and I don't need to win either. It's nice, but I do it to have fun with my horse and with my friends.

I think you should start watching now because you will also be able to pick out the dog trainer/teacher that you think you can work well with. I'm not sure how things are structured in India but here we attend classes with our dogs and then practice at home. Most people start with puppy class when their pup is about 4-6 months old. The age when you start depends on the pup and how mature he is to learn all the new things.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

penny's mom:

my pup's name is Yuki  and i know he is very young. he is learning quickly and responding well to me.  he sticks with me wen i tell him to and potty training is going well. he is a messy eater lol so i m spoon feeding him and teaching him slowly not to put his chin in the food bowl. he is not biting as much as few days back guess me saying "NO" loudly and ignoring him when he bites hard worked. he just holds my hand or finger in his mouth without biting and looks for my response. wen i say "stop" or "no" he stops doing w/e he was doing. its good he is a fast learner. 

i think we have conformation, agility and obedience shows. i missed the previous show in my city. it was in august.  i will keep an eye on Kennel Club's calender and check out any shows in future. 

i may go for conformation show or obedience show it depends on how the pup learns as he grows up. as for training classes we have some but its far away from my home so they told me not to join as i wont make it on time for classes. they suggested i look for training videos online or buy books and train my pup myself (my previous dog)  they werent any help.


----------

